
Which Javascript framework you use ? - sabhishek

======
jamongkad
I use Jquery but wasn't there a thread already about this?

~~~
sabhishek
Sorry, looks like I missed that.

~~~
jamongkad
No problemo just user ycsearch or something to find out what other peeps here
are using.

In terms of user friendliness Jquery is the best of the bunch in my opinion.
Although it is not as popular as Prototype and what not.

Plus I have loads of fun hacking away with Jquery :-) hope you do too if you
decide to use it.

